# Picked up another trailer today



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Now I have a 2nd trailer. Lighter, but easier to park, pull. 
It's a 2006 Appalachian gooseneck. 14K GVWR. (2) 7,000lb axles. Unloaded 4,000lbs. 
Wheels and radial tires that look like new. Steel has a little surface rust. Deck is good. 
Came with dual jacks, 3rd ramp that stows underneath and a brand new spare. 
Got it for $3,300. I'm happy with that deal. Couldn't find anything comparable for less than $4,500-$5,000.

Gonna trade the big tex in on a Pequea G-20 once I save up a little more "play dough".


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Length????


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

25'


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

Not bad......Not bad at all...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yep, looks like a good buy to me....where is that trailer made? Kentucky?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Craigslist find?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Appalachians are made in Ohio. 
Pretty much an average trailer in terms of quality. 
Tows like a dream. Smooth and straight. 
State inspection tomorrow.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

25 foot / 14k is probably one of the most popular goosenecks out there - and for good reason. It's just the right size for the vast majority of hauling that you will do, matches up well with a 3/4 ton pickup, and as JD3430 proved, you don't have to break the bank to buy one.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Got inspected this morning. Needed new breakaway box. 
Other than that, checked out great. 
hauled 12 3x3x8 bales straw on the trailer right after inspection
Pulled excellent no issues. Never looked or felt stressed. Only had about 7,500lbs on it though. 
Overall, I'm pretty happy with it.


----------

